# 1994/95 Hymer 564 L Shaped Seating Rear Bed Layout?



## Geoff123 (Sep 4, 2006)

Would anyone have a photo of the L shaped seating bed layout? I can't seem to make it up into a double, no matter how I arrange the cushions together with the board and two pull-outs.

I'm beginning to suspect that there's a bit missing. A board of some description maybe? NB. It's not the table, that's the wrong size, shape and height to make up the bed.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

In our 564 it is only classed as a Double and a Single. We did get one of the hydraulic table bases at vast expense to replace the fixed one but unfortunatly it is not straight forward swap.The exixting table has to slide for & aft to enable you to sit down. With this arrangement transferred it is then too high to line up for the bed, so its back to the drawing board.


----------



## Geoff123 (Sep 4, 2006)

In our 564 it is only classed as a Double and a Single. We did get one of the hydraulic table bases at vast expense to replace the fixed one but unfortunatly it is not straight forward swap.The exixting table has to slide for & aft to enable you to sit down. With this arrangement transferred it is then too high to line up for the bed, so its back to the drawing board. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Many thanks, at least I know it's supposed to be a single and not a double, as you say, back to the drawing board. Looks like I will have to cobble something up.

Cheers.....Geoff123


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We have an 'L' shaped rear lounge that opens up to a 4' x 6'6" bed

Attached to the long part of the 'L' we have a concertina support that pulls out, making a 'V' that supports the bed. Move the cushion from the long part. The long part of the 'L' has a piano hinged piece of wood that it pulled up and over and then rests on the 'V'. Put the cushions back. Back cushions from the rear of both seating areas are also placed. Takes maybe 20 seconds to convert. Another 2 minutes to put down the bedding, and done.

If you will PM me I will send you the photographs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

our 564 has the two dinette seats at 90 degrees to the side walls ,we just drop the table between these and pull the extensions bars from the side of the seets then put the plank like piece which we store in the drop down bed (some people have it in the shower room ) across them hey presto, double bed.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look on my web site (link below) then click on motorhome.
I have a 574 with L shape lounge you can see some pics.


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't have a pic but on our 1996 644 there are two metal pipes about 4' long in a holder in the wardrobe that make up the missing bit to get the rear lounge bed to work. The give away is the two slots under the seats on ether side of the lounge. May be yours is the same of similar ?

Courty


----------

